# A Spinnerbait Fish



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

The bass are moving into the shallows now...and the spinnerbait has been working out nice for me. Check out this video catch. :F


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Boy, she tried to eat it, didn't she! What's the water temp there now?


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

NCbassattack said:


> Boy, she tried to eat it, didn't she! What's the water temp there now?


Most places close to me are in the mid 50s.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The water temps here are in the mid 60's now. Bass are bedding statewide. Guess I'll do some crappie fishing for a couple of weeks til they finish..lol


----------



## jake444 (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice fish man! Been killing it at ponds with a chatter bait lately them fish are starting to warm up


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Throwing spinnerbaits in the small ponds is my favorite, for the early spring bass


----------

